# New Savage Predator Hunter Max1



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I just got my new Max1 in 22-250 a few days ago and loving it! Currently im shooting hornady superformance 50 grn Vmaxes just to get started. They are shooting fairly well, but i was wanting to step up to a factory 55grn load(any suggestions) and maybe try some hand loads. Does anyone else have this rifle? any good handloads? Im just looking for any help here to possibly get started handloading. Thank for any help!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't have any load info for ya but i've got two buddies that are shooting the pred max1 and they are both good shooting guns. I'm sure you'll find a good load.

actually i do have a 22-250 load for you.

55g Berger match
33.0g Varget
CCI 200 primers
can't remember the velocity, it's been a while since i loaded that round. 
It did shoot in the .2's and .3's if i remember correctly.

Deano


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Id say thats punching some paper! Im just not too sure where I need to start to be honest, there are so many options. i know i would like to stay with hornady bullets, hornady has never failed me thus far. and from some reading i think id like to keep the velocity around 3600, maybe not?


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

So shoot the Hornady 55 grain V max factory load. It shoots great


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is another load that I know will shoot.

50grn Nosler Ballistic Tip or 52grn Sierra Match BT. 
Hodgdon Varget 34.0grn
CCI 200 primers
Win brass
book COAL

My velocity was 3680fps. out a 26" 12twist. factory.

Where to start. Pick up the components and a reloading manual or go on some of the powder sites they will have a generic load manual. If you have questions call the powder company. Try to find a 22 cal bullet now is going to be kind of difficult, so my suggestion is to just wait a few months and all the hype will subside a little and shelves will come back. Then pick the bullet that you think you like and load to what the book says. keep it inside their limits and you'll be just fine. The books are lawyer proof and you shouldn't worry, you can usually go about 1-2grns above what the book says depending on the round and it's capacity, and still be safe. If you have questions just as and someone will answer.

deano


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks guys! and yah this ammo thing is rdiculous!!


----------

